# String and... chest area



## pyxies0208 (Jul 13, 2012)

I shoot a compound bow and my string rests on the outside of my left boob at full draw


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I was taught that instead of standing with your feet parallel - to move your forward foot back slightly, this will help take the chest out of play.


----------



## pyxies0208 (Jul 13, 2012)

I've heard that to but I can stand parallel or one foot in front an the string still rests there for me but my draw is also 27.5inches


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

With a recurve it is supposed to do that. It is important that you obtain a chest protector. They are worn by both men and women. Some women who shoot compound would also benefit from wearing a chest protector depending on their stance and their body makeup.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/easton-chest-protector.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPkhId-kkoM

Andrew


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Sports Bra.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

threetoe said:


> Sports Bra.


Even then it is advisable to wear a chest protector so the string doesn't catch on clothing.


----------



## pyxies0208 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm farely large in that area and the only time I've had problems is once I had a 3d target straight down from where I was standing...... Even a chest protector wouldmt have stopped that....but good advise to use a chest protector


----------



## archerjk (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! Yes I have a chest guard already. But just wondering is the string even supposed to touch the body at all? It seems that it's ok to touch the body slightly. But just wanted to be sure.


----------



## archerjk (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi just wondering if anyone has a size guide for chest guards? I ordered the Shibuya one online in an M (which is my usual tee shirt size) and it was way too small. Only covered half my breast. :-/


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

If you lean back (away from the target), it will put you chest in play. Check to be sure that you are standing straight. If you are over-bowed or fatigued, that will tend to make you lean back. To a smaller extent, too heavy or long a staiblizer can do that, too. Remember to reach forward as well as pulling back on the draw. 

Recurve shooting does put the string closer to the chest. I use a chest protector to keep the string from snagging my shirt, but it does double duty for women. When you shoot properly, the string can touch the outside of the chest. Several manufacturers make women's sizes/fit. I know Arrowhead does.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

As long at it on the outside-it's fine. One time I was excited and the string got to close to between the girls, wow. That never happened again. I can feel it on the outside.


----------



## bowgal (Jun 12, 2003)

With a recurve you do not want anything to contact the string...esp clothes. The idea of a chest protector is to allow the string to contact its smooth surface and slide away without interfering like a fold of your shirt would. Really I think it should be called a string protector instead as it protects the string not the chest...errr boob for gals.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

My girlfriend is a right handed Bare bow recurve archer. She wears a chest guard and places the string against the left side of her boob. She only has a 24.5 inch drawl length and DD size cup. When she anchors this way there isnt much interference with the string hitting the chest as the string is in front of the chest, almost in the arm pit area. The chest guard gives her a sure feeling when the string in resting into it and makes it so she gets the same anchor everytime. I should also say she has a slightly open stance.

As for the size Chest Guard.. We had a hell of a time getting one to fit... She ended up with a Easton size M.. and traded the straps with another archer that had a size small. I guess since she is 4'11" with a big bust everything is tough to fit in.

Just like anything in this sport you will get people telling you what will and wont work or what you should or should not do. But that fact is every archer is different and what may work for one may not for another.. So what i wrote is an example of what works for my girlfriend. hope this helps a bit


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

I think if your string is hitting your boob...your DL might be too long. Just a thought. It could also vary depending on size too. I've been shooting for 5 years and have never had this problem. And I'm very 'full figured'.


----------

